# STI Guardian or Kimber compact CDP II?



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

These are my choices for my first 1911, just curious if you guys have any experience whith either one of these guns. I've done a good amount of research on both and I'm actually leaning towards the Guardian. There is a dealer here that carries them and got my hands on one at a gun show last weekend. The Kimmer though I can't get my hands on, probably just have to buy one and hope I like it. Not really wanting to spend around $1100-$1200 on something and its a 50-50 if I like it or not. Oh well. Let me know what you think. Both seem like great choices no matter what. Any help will be much appreciated. Brent.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I know a lot of people like Kimber, and thats fine, but IMO Kimber doesn't make the same class of gun that STI makes. The guardian is just a better pistol...better slide to frame fit, better trigger. If you like to show off the finish of your gun, then kimber is probably what you are looking for. If you like to shoot, then STI is probably what you want.

Not trying to offend any Kimber owners, they make a solid gun.:smt1099


----------



## brent1202 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well my main concern is that the gun will go "bang" when I pull the trigger. I think both guns are very good looking, but thats not my most important factor in purchasing the gun. I'm with you in that I not only want to carry the gun but I love my range time. I know of the Kimber problems but is that because there are just more out there? Or because there really is a problem with their QC department? I was extremely impressed with the Guardian, it was a little heavy, but with the right holster and belt I dont think it will be a real concern. It won't be a daily carry for me anyway.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

falchunt said:


> I know a lot of people like Kimber, and thats fine, but IMO Kimber doesn't make the same class of gun that STI makes. The guardian is just a better pistol...better slide to frame fit, better trigger. If you like to show off the finish of your gun, then kimber is probably what you are looking for. If you like to shoot, then STI is probably what you want.
> 
> Not trying to offend any Kimber owners, they make a solid gun.:smt1099


I have too agree with this STI just makes a very good quality gun. I can't imagine not liking an STI weapon.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kimber Pro CDP II for me.










Kimbers are great shooting guns.

I have no experience with the STI,

Be sure to rent / borrow and shoot both before you buy.

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't own either. But, i do own a Kimber Pro Raptor II and an STI Trojan. The Kimber took some breakin and now is reliable. The STI Trojan was reliable from day one and is more accurate. But, that may be due to the longer barrel too. I'd get the STI Guardian over the Kimber.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I just picked up an STI Guardian and I am impressed. The "recoilmaster" guide rod makes the gun feel like you're shooting a full-size gun...


----------

